# How Many Hours Does Your Malt Sleep?



## ShilohsMom

I have 3 dogs now- two maltese and a new puppy. My question is just out of curiousity-- how many hours a day does your malt sleep and how much sleeping does he/she do during the daytime? Did the how much they sleep change with age?


----------



## casa verde maltese

Well, the boys seem to sleep for hours..but have been awake and playing for the last 3.5 that I'm fully aware of because of their new squeaky toy. I can't really quantify it but they do sleep a full 8 hrs at night, then they'll play in the morning and then they'll nap, then they'll play and then they'll nap. We took a nap on the couch this afternoon (I got up at 4 a.m. - and felt I'd earned it) and we were on the could for at least 3 hrs..people always seem to call when you are trying to take a nap..


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Mine sleep for hours and hours. And hours. Caira and Lucy are asleep right this minute and have been for hours. And hours. I would say they are awake maybe 5-6 hrs a day? I crate them at night so I'm pretty sure there is nothing for them to do but sleep. They get up when I get up. I think my 9 week old puppies are awake more than my girls, LOL


----------



## dogloverx3

Well both my Maltese and my Maltese x Shih Tzu ( both girls ) like to go to bed late , and wake up EARLY ( real early ) . I must add the are both very small , hyperactive and athletic . My one comfort is my professional sleeping Shih Tzu Henry - he likes resting all day , every day . Sarah


----------



## precious paws

My malt is pretty active during the day. He takes little naps here and there, but seems to be awake most of the day. At night he falls asleep around 10:00 and usually sleeps to around 7:00 or so.


----------



## Kara

My two sleep as long as I do over night, which varys from 7-10 hrs a night. And they sleep and play and sleep and play during the day. They are sleeping right now, cuse I took them to the beach ealier on and now they are all tuckered out...lol.


----------



## Lennabella

Max follows my sleep schedule ... If I sleep - he sleeps, if I wake up - he wakes up ..

It's soooo cute - soon as the alarm goes off at 7am - he jumps up - knows he has to go to the bus stop - he loves that part of the morning .. he sees all his regulars walking around and the kids .. he gets driven to the walking distance bus stop though because A) we are always late .. B) COYOTEES !!!!!!!!!!! 

But on weekends and when there is not school (all summer long) he sleeps in with the rest of the household .. once again waiting for me to get up .. he takes lots of naps during the day ... but he's also 7 years old.


----------



## abbey

Abbey also insists on going to bed at 9:00 each night!  I don't know how she knows it's 9:00, but she does! :biggrin: She sleeps all night long & wakes up with the rest of the house at 6 am. After taking the kids to the bus (she never msses that! :biggrin: ), she goes back to sleep for at least a couple hours. Out of a 15 hour day, I'd say she probably sleeps for 10 or 11 hours of that time. Wow, she does sleep alot! :shocked: Hope that's normal! :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Both our boys love their sleep. Koko goes to bed at 10pm and gets up at 8am. During the day he naps on and off but mostly he is active and playing with toys or following me around where ever I go.
Scooby naps a fair amount during the day but he does have his moments when he plays with Koko. He goes to bed when we do at around the 10pm mark and sleeps till we get up, usually around 6am.
He follows hubby around the house. It's funny how they choose who they want to be near all day, actually it worked out well because we have one each, but they both come to me for their needs


----------



## ShilohsMom

I think Jackson would sleep 20 hours a day if I let him...lol Glad to see he is not alone. In the summer it was easier to keep them up and active with lots of trips outside to get some sun and fresh air. Both my malts seem to sleep more now that winter has set in. They sleep from 9 pm-5 am then 6 am to 9 am. They are awake about 8 hours a day tops now where in the summer it was more like ten hours a day awake.


----------



## kathym

BACI NAPS EVERY FEW HOURS , I TRY NOT TO HAVE HIM SLEEP TO LONG. IF HE SLEEPS TO LONG DURING THE DAY HE TURNS INTO A REAL BRAT AT NIGHT. :wub: WINNING ,BARKING,GETTING THE SQUEAKIEST TOYS HE CAN FIND , :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LitGal

Haiku is devoted to sleep. Actually, a lot of the time that she seems to be sleeping, she's actually just lying down awake, contemplating life, thinking deep doggie thoughts . . .
She likes to follow me around the house, so the more I move from room to room, the more she does. Overall she's very mellow.


----------



## camfan

Ollie goes to sleep for the night on his livingroom bed at around 9pm. I bring him upstairs to bed with me around 11pm. He sleeps until I get up the next day at 6:30, a little later on the weekdays. He sleeps off and on quite a bit during the mornings & afternoons. Late afternoons he starts perking up and he's go, go, go until 9pm.


----------



## binniebee

This is one thing I like about Maltese: they will sleep with you for hours and hours! My husband says I am like a teenager the way I sleep in on the weekends! But what I love is that Midis will sleep in with me until as late as I want! I just get up early and let him out and then we go back to bed and snuggle up and go back to sleep. Sometimes on Fridays (when I do not work, but I do have to get up by 10:00 to deliver Meals on Wheels) he likes to play like he's asleep. He pulls this on me sometimes on work-days, too, when I have to get up around 7:45. He knows I'll hit the snooze and will not get up until the alarm goes off the third time.

He takes naps with me almost anytime, too. 

Cyndi


----------

